# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell.

Is Proud To Announce The Grand Opening Our New Wire Wheel Facility.

Our True Knock-Off Wire Wheels are Handcrafted In 72 Spoke Cross-Lace Or 72 Spoke Straight-Lace With Highley Polished Stainless Steel Spokes,Nipples &Triple Chrome Plated Hubs.
Most Styles Are Available in a Variety of Chrome Plated, Powder Coated and Hand Engraved Options.
We Are All Former Employees of James Craig from
ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO OF CAMPBELL,CA.
For New Wheels Or Orders Please Call (408)-379-3137
Monday - Friday. 9am-5pm

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Do you stamp them on the back of the hub or what do you do in order to classify them as a Zenith wheel? At this point i am confused since the name has been tossed around so many times. A little info about the "comeback" would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 46'Areosedan

I thought wire wheel king had the original employees? I agree, to many people have used this name. I'll stick with Daytons.


----------



## johnnie65

Yes I agree, wire wheel king pretty much is making zenith wheels with being labeled zenith cuz the name could not be bought and pattons. Now I'm confused as well.


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

Wicked Wayz said:


> Do you stamp them on the back of the hub or what do you do in order to classify them as a Zenith wheel? At this point i am confused since the name has been tossed around so many times. A little info about the "comeback" would also be appreciated. Thanks


We can make them both ways... Either with the Name in the Hub or just No name in the Hub...


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

johnnie65 said:


> Yes I agree, wire wheel king pretty much is making zenith wheels with being labeled zenith cuz the name could not be bought and pattons. Now I'm confused as well.


We where all working together at the wire king at one time. We just decided to do are are thing...


----------



## sand1

🎭


----------



## sand1

is your name jd?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Some Of The Employee's Are at Zenith!
Javier & Frank Are With Mark Now!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

🤷‍♂️


----------



## MEGAKRON

Pictures of the wheels ?


----------



## maximus63

sand1 said:


> is your name jd?


🏃‍♂️


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

MEGAKRON said:


> Pictures of the wheels ?


Here are a few sets available ready to go


----------



## norcal kg

Do you offer tours of the facility?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell.
> 
> Is Proud To Announce The Grand Opening Our New Wire Wheel Facility.
> 
> Our True Knock-Off Wire Wheels are Handcrafted In 72 Spoke Cross-Lace Or 72 Spoke Straight-Lace With Highley Polished Stainless Steel Spokes,Nipples &Triple Chrome Plated Hubs.
> 
> Most Styles Are Available in a Variety of Chrome Plated, Powder Coated and Hand Engraved Options.
> 
> We Are All Former Employees of James Craig from
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO OF CAMPBELL,CA.
> 
> For New Wheels Or Orders Please Call (408)-379-3137
> 
> Monday - Friday. 9am-5pm
> 
> Thanks Mark


355 McGlincy Ln Suite F Campbell ca


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Can all you haters be postive!

Mark is just trying to help out the lowrider community.

No one is over there is saying Charlie (WWK) is not ia good place to get your wheels from Its a given we all have seen his work and it was great but now times have changed people moved on.

I am sure you still and allways can get a quality rim from him he has been there for a lot of you before and and most likely will be around for a long time.

They are just giving you other options.

Can everybody just keep their negitive commets to them selfs.

Mark is doing it right they have rims allready built ready to ship and spokes,nipples & outers ready to go to get your orders done in a timely manner!


----------



## 86 Limited

can you make 17 or 20 inch 100 spokes?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

86 Limited said:


> can you make 17 or 20 inch 100 spokes?


No sorry right now we are Only Building 13’s and 14's


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Can all you haters be postive!
> 
> Mark is just trying to help out the lowrider community.
> 
> No one is over there is saying Charlie (WWK) is not ia good place to get your wheels from Its a given we all have seen his work and it was great but now times have changed people moved on.
> 
> I am sure you still and allways can get a quality rim from him he has been there for a lot of you before and and most likely will be around for a long time.
> 
> They are just giving you other options.
> 
> Can everybody just keep their negitive commets to them selfs.
> 
> Mark is doing it right they have rims allready built ready to ship and spokes,nipples & outers ready to go to get your orders done in a timely manner!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Just talked to the homies gary and mark about some things I need for my series 2's and they both answered every? I had... thanks brothers im gonna get those out 1st thing monday mark and good lookin out gary. Ive done business with gary before hes a very honest guy and has come through for me on a couple diffrent occassions!! Good luck on you guys new journey mark. I look forward to being a life long customeruffin:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Im happy that the zenith crew is dedicated to what they do best (make wheels) but the name itself i think is what is having people have mixed emotions about. The Zenith that we once all remember will never be the same "Zenith". Its just a name, yes. But I think people (may be just speaking for myself) are just wanting the name to die off into lowrider history as one of the greatest/quality wire wheel ever produced without having any doubts as to what am rolling on. I can slap a dayton emblem on some chinas but that doesnt make it a dayton. There is no disrespect just a whole lot of confusion


----------



## 46'Areosedan

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Can all you haters be postive!
> 
> Mark is just trying to help out the lowrider community.
> 
> No one is over there is saying Charlie (WWK) is not ia good place to get your wheels from Its a given we all have seen his work and it was great but now times have changed people moved on.
> 
> I am sure you still and allways can get a quality rim from him he has been there for a lot of you before and and most likely will be around for a long time.
> 
> They are just giving you other options.
> 
> Can everybody just keep their negitive commets to them selfs.
> 
> Mark is doing it right they have rims allready built ready to ship and spokes,nipples & outers ready to go to get your orders done in a timely manner!


Hating no. Confused yes. The zenith name has been burned a few times.


----------



## old school from 72

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> We where all working together at the wire king at one time. We just decided to do are are thing...


I knew james craig for many years And kept in touch. I left northern calif. years ago
I still have some close friends who knows charlie from wire wheel king . and is very well liked in the low riding comunnity .
and my close freinds that know mark said to watch your back he alway screws any one he can. I do not see much trust in what i here
or an other zenith name


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Just talked to the homies gary and mark about some things I need for my series 2's and they both answered every? I had... thanks brothers im gonna get those out 1st thing monday mark and good lookin out gary. Ive done business with gary before hes a very honest guy and has come through for me on a couple diffrent occassions!! Good luck on you guys new journey mark. I look forward to being a life long customeruffin:



Thanks Mike we apreicate your honesty & business 

Gary

That how a good company moves forward! 

Honesty Is The Best Policy 

We will try not to quote you a definate time but will promise to get you orders done in a timly manner and still keep the OG Zenith Of Cambell Ca. Quality!


----------



## sj_sharx4

I can verify for all you confused buyers not local to campbell. Javier (real name is jose) is an original employee of mr.craig when he was still alive and probably the best at lacing up a set of zeniths period. After Mr. Craig died he tried opening up his own wheel shop named superior wheels before wire wheel king made a comeback. He has an extensive collection of used og hubs spokes nipples ETC. so I payed him 1200 deposit to build me a set of wheels and he burned me. As much as I want a set of wheels that he assembled its not worth the risk. He also got my boy for a single 13x7 72 spoke all chrome that he was supposed to retrue and seal I dont know mark personally but he never done me wrong.

I feel 100x more comfortable with charlie holding my money for sure

THESE ARE FACTS NOT HATING ON ANYONE


----------



## green ice

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell.
> 
> Is Proud To Announce The Grand Opening Our New Wire Wheel Facility.
> 
> Our True Knock-Off Wire Wheels are Handcrafted In 72 Spoke Cross-Lace Or 72 Spoke Straight-Lace With Highley Polished Stainless Steel Spokes,Nipples &Triple Chrome Plated Hubs.
> 
> Most Styles Are Available in a Variety of Chrome Plated, Powder Coated and Hand Engraved Options.
> 
> We Are All Former Employees of James Craig from
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO OF CAMPBELL,CA.
> 
> For New Wheels Or Orders Please Call (408)-379-3137
> 
> Monday - Friday. 9am-5pm
> 
> Thanks Mark


I ordered a set of 13's from mark 2 months ago real good service and qaulity


----------



## implala66

Will you be using skinny spokes like the of zeniths?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Here are a few sets available ready to go


HOW MUCH FOR THE THREE WAY K/O'S


----------



## sand1

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Can all you haters be postive!
> 
> Mark is just trying to help out the lowrider community.
> 
> No one is over there is saying Charlie (WWK) is not ia good place to get your wheels from Its a given we all have seen his work and it was great but now times have changed people moved on.
> 
> I am sure you still and allways can get a quality rim from him he has been there for a lot of you before and and most likely will be around for a long time.
> 
> They are just giving you other options.
> 
> Can everybody just keep their negitive commets to them selfs.
> 
> Mark is doing it right they have rims allready built ready to ship and spokes,nipples & outers ready to go to get your orders done in a timely manner!


no ones haitin jus lotta questions to be answered with all the shady shit the name has brought to this site thats all hopefully its good to be true time will tell


----------



## lone star

so what name does coker tire own?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

implala66 said:


> Will you be using skinny spokes like the of zeniths?


We Are building our wheels the same way using skinny spokes like we always have.....


----------



## 86 Limited

so basically WWK is making zenith quality wheels with a different name and now Zenith wheels is making basically the same wheel with the original name. So now u got 2 of the same wheel from 2 different companies basically producing the same wheel. I guess from here it all boils down to price and customer service..


----------



## lone star

86 Limited said:


> so basically WWK is making zenith quality wheels with a different name and now Zenith wheels is making basically the same wheel with the original name. So now u got 2 of the same wheel from 2 different companies basically producing the same wheel. I guess from here it all boils down to price and customer service..


but who owns the name?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

86 Limited said:


> so basically WWK is making zenith quality wheels with a different name and now Zenith wheels is making basically the same wheel with the original name. So now u got 2 of the same wheel from 2 different companies basically producing the same wheel. I guess from here it all boils down to price and customer service..


 Well said....we are trying to provide Good Customer Service & Quality Wire Wheels to the lowrider community......


----------



## 46'Areosedan

lone star said:


> but who owns the name?


Many questions being avoided. If Zenith can't answer questions right now just say so. Not a good way to start off.


----------



## raiderhater719

:inout:


----------



## lone star

46'Areosedan said:


> Many questions being avoided. If Zenith can't answer questions right now just say so. Not a good way to start off.


dunno.


----------



## texasgold

sj_sharx4 said:


> I can verify for all you confused buyers not local to campbell. *Javier (real name is jose*) is an original employee of mr.craig when he was still alive and probably the best at lacing up a set of zeniths period. After Mr. Craig died he tried opening up his own wheel shop named superior wheels before wire wheel king made a comeback. He has an extensive collection of used og hubs spokes nipples ETC. so I payed him 1200 deposit to build me a set of wheels and he burned me. As much as I want a set of wheels that he assembled its not worth the risk. He also got my boy for a single 13x7 72 spoke all chrome that he was supposed to retrue and seal I dont know mark personally but he never done me wrong.
> 
> I feel 100x more comfortable with charlie holding my money for sure
> 
> THESE ARE FACTS NOT HATING ON ANYONE


why would someone wanna be called something else other then their real name....hmmm



lone star said:


> but who owns the name?


X2


----------



## 86 Limited

tru..


----------



## D-Cheeze

86 Limited said:


> so basically WWK is making zenith quality wheels with a different name and now Zenith wheels is making basically the same wheel with the original name. So now u got 2 of the same wheel from 2 different companies basically producing the same wheel. I guess from here it all boils down to price and customer service..


This is basically it ... What is does boil down to will be customer service since pricing from what I have experienced so far will be the same or better 

I have know mark for over 20 years .. Have had many business's dealings with him and have never had any problems ... Ever !

I recently wanted to purchase 2 sets of wwk wheels for my customesr but after talking to Charlie and being that he would not be able to even consider starting on the wheel for 8 weeks then another 3-4 to actually build was going to make me loose the sales I contacted mark to se if he could get the wheels going sooner 

Mark told me his plans and quoted me on the wheels ... One set was slightly more and the other set was substantially less ...i went ahead and ordered both ....and best yet his time frames to get the wheels where way better ... In fact the set of chromes I ordered where ready within 1 week 

I have no problems give mark my business because I know I can trust him and I know what he is capable of.... And that's the bottom line


----------



## nisra

Rich your post makes me feel both Envious and Touched...

















:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

so who the hell owns the name 'ZENITH WIRE WHEELS" ??????


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

sj_sharx4 said:


> I can verify for all you confused buyers not local to campbell. Javier (real name is jose) is an original employee of mr.craig when he was still alive and probably the best at lacing up a set of zeniths period. After Mr. Craig died he tried opening up his own wheel shop named superior wheels before wire wheel king made a comeback. He has an extensive collection of used og hubs spokes nipples ETC. so I payed him 1200 deposit to build me a set of wheels and he burned me. As much as I want a set of wheels that he assembled its not worth the risk. He also got my boy for a single 13x7 72 spoke all chrome that he was supposed to retrue and seal I dont know mark personally but he never done me wrong.
> 
> I feel 100x more comfortable with charlie holding my money for sure
> 
> THESE ARE FACTS NOT HATING ON ANYONE


I don't know all the fact that happened between you and Jose.But what I do know about the man is if he Owes you a set of wire wheels please stop by the shop Monday - Friday I'm sure he will make it right..


----------



## nisra

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> I don't know all the fact that happened between you and Jose.But what I do know about the man is if he Owes you a set of wire wheels please stop by the shop Monday - Friday I'm sure he will make it right..



He owes me like 10 sets... but I'll settle outta court for 2 :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Well said....we are trying to provide Good Customer Service & Quality Wire Wheels to the lowrider community......


Thats all it boils down to :thumbsup:................Are you gonna do something different with the hubs?("Zenith Wire Wheels" Stamped On The Back And Front Of The Hub)........ What would be bad ass is if you could recess embedd a Small Zenith Chip Into The Front Of The Hubs instead of a stamp....change it up a bit.........


----------



## 86 Limited

damn that would be bad ass.....a recessed style-ring :naughty:


----------



## gus65ss

how much for the super swept knock offs


----------



## 64Rag

I'm sponsored by the orginal wire wheel company. Mark has taken care of me and my club members. He stands by his product. Remember if they weren't made in Campbell then their not the real deal. I have another set of engraved wheels coming this week, I will post picks as soon as they get here.


----------



## Maximus1959

D-Cheeze said:


> This is basically it ... What is does boil down to will be customer service since pricing from what I have experienced so far will be the same or better
> 
> I have know mark for over 20 years .. Have had many business's dealings with him and have never had any problems ... Ever !
> 
> I recently wanted to purchase 2 sets of wwk wheels for my customesr but after talking to Charlie and being that he would not be able to even consider starting on the wheel for 8 weeks then another 3-4 to actually build was going to make me loose the sales I contacted mark to se if he could get the wheels going sooner
> 
> Mark told me his plans and quoted me on the wheels ... One set was slightly more and the other set was substantially less ...i went ahead and ordered both ....and best yet his time frames to get the wheels where way better ... In fact the set of chromes I ordered where ready within 1 week
> 
> I have no problems give mark my business because I know I can trust him and I know what he is capable of.... *And that's the bottom line; Because STONE COLD said so!!!!
> *


I could not resist...


----------



## implala66

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> We Are building our wheels the same way using skinny spokes like we always have.....


 is a rebuilding/redoing service available ??? (converting og std. zenith's into reversed) .................................


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

implala66 said:


> is a rebuilding/redoing service available ??? (converting og std. zenith's into reversed) .................................


PM SENT.....


----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719

Not stirring the pot or nothing but I am curious to see who does own the zenith name? :dunno:


----------



## daily 64 rag

64Rag said:


> I'm sponsored by the orginal wire wheel company. Mark has taken care of me and my club members. He stands by his product. Remember if they weren't made in Campbell then their not the real deal. I have another set of engraved wheels coming this week, I will post picks as soon as they get here.


damn those wheels are bad ass. can i get sponsored?:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

D-Cheeze said:


> This is basically it ... What is does boil down to will be customer service since pricing from what I have experienced so far will be the same or better
> 
> I have know mark for over 20 years .. Have had many business's dealings with him and have never had any problems ... Ever !
> 
> I recently wanted to purchase 2 sets of wwk wheels for my customesr but after talking to Charlie and being that he would not be able to even consider starting on the wheel for 8 weeks then another 3-4 to actually build was going to make me loose the sales I contacted mark to se if he could get the wheels going sooner
> 
> Mark told me his plans and quoted me on the wheels ... One set was slightly more and the other set was substantially less ...i went ahead and ordered both ....and best yet his time frames to get the wheels where way better ... In fact the set of chromes I ordered where ready within 1 week
> 
> I have no problems give mark my business because I know I can trust him and I know what he is capable of.... And that's the bottom line


RICH

WHAT KIND OF BULL SHIT IS THIS. THE ORDER YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WERE TO BE CUSTOM BUILT AND WAS LATE LAST YEAR.
ALL THE NEXT DAY REPAIRS WE DID FOR YOU, WE ONLY HEARD COMPLEMENTS. IF YOU ARE MAKING POINTS DO NOT USE OUR NAME.
BUSINESSMAN WORK WITH EACH OTHER NOT AGAINST EACH OTHER. 

W.W.K.


----------



## sand1

Wire Wheel King said:


> RICH
> 
> WHAT KIND OF BULL SHIT IS THIS. THE ORDER YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WERE TO BE CUSTOM BUILT AND WAS LATE LAST YEAR.
> ALL THE NEXT DAY REPAIRS WE DID FOR YOU, WE ONLY HEARD COMPLEMENTS. IF YOU ARE MAKING POINTS DO NOT USE OUR NAME.
> BUSINESSMAN WORK WITH EACH OTHER NOT AGAINST EACH OTHER.
> 
> W.W.K.


let me get my corn:drama:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wire Wheel King said:


> RICH
> 
> WHAT KIND OF BULL SHIT IS THIS. THE ORDER YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WERE TO BE CUSTOM BUILT AND WAS LATE LAST YEAR.
> ALL THE NEXT DAY REPAIRS WE DID FOR YOU, WE ONLY HEARD COMPLEMENTS. IF YOU ARE MAKING POINTS DO NOT USE OUR NAME.
> BUSINESSMAN WORK WITH EACH OTHER NOT AGAINST EACH OTHER.
> 
> W.W.K.



I am not against you ? I have worked with you and have never problems and yes i appreciate all you have done for me . I am Not trying to stir the pot but at the same time did not want to loose a sale to my customers becuase of the time frame ....I remember the order from last year you are speaking of but the order I spoke of in my comment was the cross laced powder coated and gold wheels with 14x6 standards in the back i talked to you about 4 weeks ago .

I tried to give you the biz but the time frame didnt work for my customer . I did ask you first ....then I ask mark if he could speed up the process "with you" and thats when he told me about what he was doing and could accomaodate me sooner and slightly cheaper . 

I have asked for wheels a few time and the lead times just didnt work . I understand your busy and have alot of wheels to build 

i have never said anything about the wwk quailty of product or workmanship because it nothing but good . but when you need it... you need it


----------



## maguilera63

GO TO WIRE WHEEL KING!!! I DONT KNOW WHO THIS JOKERS IS . JD? Charley is the man !:thumbsup:


----------



## MODELA30

IN TYPICAL AMERICAN FASHION BASH ANOTHER AMERICAN COMPANY WHILE YOU GUYS RIDE ON THOSE FUCKED UP CHINAS. LIKE A GUY BASHING FORD WHILE THE FORD GUY BASHES CHEVROLET. I SAY IF THE GUYS ARE HERE IN AMERICA BUILDING WHEELS FOR AMERICA USING HOPEFULLY AMERICAN MADE PARTS THEN FOR GOD'S SAKE SUPPORT THEM. RED WHITE AND BLUE!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKERS!!!! THEN I AM SURE GUYS WANTING TO KNOW ABOUT THE ZENITH NAME REALLY DO YOU KNOW WERE THOSE CHINAS YOU RIDE ARE MADE BY. REALLY!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## raiderhater719

MODELA30 said:


> IN TYPICAL AMERICAN FASHION BASH ANOTHER AMERICAN COMPANY WHILE YOU GUYS RIDE ON THOSE FUCKED UP CHINAS. LIKE A GUY BASHING FORD WHILE THE FORD GUY BASHES CHEVROLET. I SAY IF THE GUYS ARE HERE IN AMERICA BUILDING WHEELS FOR AMERICA USING HOPEFULLY AMERICAN MADE PARTS THEN FOR GOD'S SAKE SUPPORT THEM. RED WHITE AND BLUE!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKERS!!!! THEN I AM SURE GUYS WANTING TO KNOW ABOUT THE ZENITH NAME REALLY DO YOU KNOW WERE THOSE CHINAS YOU RIDE ARE MADE BY. REALLY!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


I was one of the guys asking about the name....I just picked up a pair of American made zenith from WWK....:shocked:......still want to know who owns the name


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

wwk :banghead:??????


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Wicked Wayz said:


> At this point i am confused since the name has been tossed around so many times. A little info about the "comeback" would also be appreciated. Thanks





johnnie65 said:


> Yes I agree, wire wheel king pretty much is making zenith wheels with being labeled zenith cuz the name could not be bought and pattons. Now I'm confused as well.





lone star said:


> so what name does coker tire own?





lone star said:


> but who owns the name?





lone star said:


> so who the hell owns the name 'ZENITH WIRE WHEELS" ??????





raiderhater719 said:


> Not stirring the pot or nothing but I am curious to see who does own the zenith name?





raiderhater719 said:


> I was one of the guys asking about the name......still want to know who owns the name





46'Areosedan said:


> *Many questions being avoided. If Zenith can't answer questions right now just say so. Not a good way to start off*.


 Conveniently Mark only answers the questions he wants to; when it comes to answering the question about why he is building wheels with a name that he does not own the rights to, he refuses to answer. Although I'm sure Mr. Sermeno will be hearing from Coker's overpriced & overpaid lawyers sooner rather than later.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

D-Cheeze said:


> I have know mark for over 20 years .. Have had many business's dealings with him and have never had any problems ... Ever !
> I have no problems give mark my business because I know I can trust him and I know what he is capable of.... And that's the bottom line


I remember not to long ago when you were saying the very same great things about J.D. (especially after he became a member of your [former] car club). So at this point, I'd say you have very little credibility when it comes to vouching for a third parties character & integrity.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

En Sabah Nur said:


> I remember not to long ago when you were saying the very same great things about J.D. (especially after he became a member of your [former] car club). So at this point, I'd say you have very little credibility when it comes to vouching for a third parties character & integrity.


----------



## sand1

more corn please:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> RICH
> 
> WHAT KIND OF BULL SHIT IS THIS. THE ORDER YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT WERE TO BE CUSTOM BUILT AND WAS LATE LAST YEAR.
> ALL THE NEXT DAY REPAIRS WE DID FOR YOU, WE ONLY HEARD COMPLEMENTS. IF YOU ARE MAKING POINTS DO NOT USE OUR NAME.
> BUSINESSMAN WORK WITH EACH OTHER NOT AGAINST EACH OTHER.
> 
> W.W.K.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## lone star

MODELA30 said:


> IN TYPICAL AMERICAN FASHION BASH ANOTHER AMERICAN COMPANY WHILE YOU GUYS RIDE ON THOSE FUCKED UP CHINAS. LIKE A GUY BASHING FORD WHILE THE FORD GUY BASHES CHEVROLET. I SAY IF THE GUYS ARE HERE IN AMERICA BUILDING WHEELS FOR AMERICA USING HOPEFULLY AMERICAN MADE PARTS THEN FOR GOD'S SAKE SUPPORT THEM. RED WHITE AND BLUE!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKERS!!!! THEN I AM SURE GUYS WANTING TO KNOW ABOUT THE ZENITH NAME REALLY DO YOU KNOW WERE THOSE CHINAS YOU RIDE ARE MADE BY. REALLY!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


i asked about the name. i dont own chinas. i own wheels made in the usa sir. thanks. lone from texas


----------



## 46'Areosedan

This isn't about bashing an American company. This is about the Zenith name that has been burned several times. Btw, I ride on them thangs, Daytons! Never will I own a set of chinas!


----------



## D-Cheeze

En Sabah Nur said:


> I remember not to long ago when you were saying the very same great things about J.D. (especially after he became a member of your [former] carclub). So at this point, I'd say you have very little credibility when it comes to vouching for a third parties character & integrity.


Let me make a statement 

.....I admit did say good things about JD years ago when he and Ray (roadster wheel ) where working with each other.......I had purchased over 30 sets of wheels between 2004-2008 from them/him and had no issues .....then on the last set after ray was out of the picture i ended had huge issues ...........it was a fucking disaster ....this included people coming to my house and threating my life .... Because of this i dropped out of USO ....its pretty much public knowledge i left because of him and the stress it caused me .....i never expected ( or dereseved) what JD did to me but again from previous experience i thought it would be ok ....boy was i wrong ....and belive me i warned as many people as i could about JD after that happened ....

As for me vouching for Mark ? 

I have had nothing but good experince over the last 20+ years dealing with him...i used to buy all my daytons from him for years ...never burned me always kept in contact 

I trust him enough to honestly say if some one is concerned about buying wheels from mark directly and is leary ...buy them through me and I will make sure it happens .... I am willing to stake my reputation on it . 

Rich


----------



## ray-13

I HAVE GOT 2 SETS OF RIMS OFF MARK IN THE LAST YEAR AND HAD NO PROBLEM WITH HIM OR GETTING MY RIMS, HE HAS WENT OUT OF HIS WAY JUST TO MAKE SURE I GET WAT I WANTED AND NEEDED, 1 SET ARE POWDER COTED LIP AND SPOKES NO PROBLEMS WITH THE RIMS MY NEW SET I GOT ARE ENGRAVED AND HE WENT THE EXTRA MILE AND DID THE WHOLE HUB WHEN ALL I WANTED WAS PART HUB,, KNOCK OFFS ARE ENGRAVED ALSO,, VERY NICE WORK I WILL BE GETTING ANOTHER SET OFF HIM SOON,, TTT FOR A GREAT RIM AND GLAD I WENT THE WAY I DID, NEW SCHOOL RIM WITH THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE,, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO MARK AND EVERYONE FROM WIRE WHEEL KING,


----------



## MODELA30

OK THEN IF WE ARE WORRIED ABOUT A NAME THEN I WOULD ASSUME THAT IF THERE ARE 2 COMPANIES USING THE ZENITH NAME THEN OBVIOUSLY THERE IS NO NAME TRADE MARK BECAUSE IF THERE WAS THEN THERE WOULD BE CONSEQUENCES. UNLESS THE COMPANY THAT MAKES THEM NOW IS DOING THE SAME THING THAT THE OTHER IS BEING ACCUSED OF!! PICKING UP A NAME THAT NO ONE HAS A TRADE MARK ON AND USING IT. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

lone star said:


> i asked about the name. i dont own chinas. i own wheels made in the usa sir. thanks. lone from texas


First of all we are well aware of what has Occurred over the last few years with the name "Zenith.But we have been advised by Our Attorney to not speak on it yet until everything is finalized with the owner that owns the trademark "Zenith Wheel Corporation"We promise to keep everyone updated on what happens.If we can help you with any Wire Wheel needs please call us @ (408)379-3137 Monday- Friday 9am-5pm


----------



## lone star

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> First of all we are well aware of what has Occurred over the last few years with the name "Zenith.But we have been advised by Our Attorney to not speak on it yet until everything is finalized with the owner that owns the trademark "Zenith Wheel Corporation"We promise to keep everyone updated on what happens.If we can help you with any Wire Wheel needs please call us @ (408)379-3137 Monday- Friday 9am-5pm


why would u advertise wheels under a name that you dont own. zenith wire wheels, zenith wheel corporation. zenith wheel, zenith of california, zenith of campbell california. how many versions are there of the same shit. how many people machine parts how many engravers (those dam engravers and machinists) are there, etc etc. the name is burned. why not start a new line of wheels and let the product speak for itself instead of trying to let a name you dont own sell the wheels. holla


----------



## KURSED1

FUCK IT, ILL GET MY WHEELS FROM EITHER WWK OR FREAKY TALES. FUCK THE BULLSHIT.


----------



## DanielDucati

LoneStar Wire Wheels!!!! :biggrin:



lone star said:


> why would u advertise wheels under a name that you dont own. zenith wire wheels, zenith wheel corporation. zenith wheel, zenith of california, zenith of campbell california. how many versions are there of the same shit. how many people machine parts how many engravers (those dam engravers and machinists) are there, etc etc. the name is burned. why not start a new line of wheels and let the product speak for itself instead of trying to let a name you dont own sell the wheels. holla


----------



## lone star

they already have a texan wire wheel lol...


----------



## Sangre Latina

thank you Mark for the wheels I got from you they came out nice and whether you start your new venture with zenith or not it's your word as a man that has always kept me going to you since the 90's when Mr.Craig was alive the man that started the company, you learned from the best glad to hear your doing your own thing now and got most of Mr Craig crew and are trying get that quality of wheel back that Mr Craig made and service. Thanks for going that extra mile in getting the wheels done. the engravers you use are the best at what they do and they have nothing but good things to say about you.

Gracias


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> why would u advertise wheels under a name that you dont own. zenith wire wheels, zenith wheel corporation. zenith wheel, zenith of california, zenith of campbell california. how many versions are there of the same shit. how many people machine parts how many engravers (those dam engravers and machinists) are there, etc etc. the name is burned. why not start a new line of wheels and let the product speak for itself instead of trying to let a name you dont own sell the wheels. holla


TRUE


----------



## sand1

pass the corn please:drama:


----------



## topless_66

I know nothing about you or your new venture under the Zenith name. I hope that you don't take advantage of people who purchase wheels from you. Most people that lowride struggle to make the paper they own and it's bad when we burn our own lowrider family. JD sold me a set of Zeniths and about a year later the barrels began to get stress cracks. Of course, JD never made good on them. $2400.00 fuck it, charged it to the dirty game. I had a hard time trusting Charlie from WWK at first but decided to go ahead and chance it. Now I have two sets of WWK wheels and would refer anyone to him. Hope somewhere down the line the same can be said about you guys. Good luck with your new business, Joe.


----------



## Hernan

:drama:


----------



## a415er4life

Mark,
Fuck all the HATERS that's to be expected. At the end of the day it's all about price,quality n able to deliver the product in a timely matter. And that u have shown me at your previous shop. Way before this website was even a thought .
The best of luck to you and your crew!!!


----------



## ray-13

a415er4life said:


> Mark,
> Fuck all the HATERS that's to be expected. At the end of the day it's all about price,quality n able to deliver the product in a timely matter. And that u have shown me at your previous shop. Way before this website was even a thought .
> The best of luck to you and your crew!!!


x2


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

X3


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## kaos283




----------



## 713ridaz

hope it works out,,,seems like everybody u call now days is to busy to answer the phone...or too backed up to finish the order....dont fall in the same rat race....because the layitlow mafia has many hours and dirt to expose too the world....


----------



## En Sabah Nur

a415er4life said:


> Mark, Fuck all the HATERS that's to be expected. At the end of the day it's all about price,quality n able to deliver the product in a timely matter. And that u have shown me at your previous shop. Way before this website was even a thought .
> The best of luck to you and your crew!!!





ray-13 said:


> x2





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> X3



Nobodies "hating." There is some very legitimate questions/concerns being raised here. But if asking relevant & important questions is "hating," then so be it. Your boy knew the job was dangerous when he took it. He said himself he knows of all the B.S. associated with the Zenith name. Yet, he decided he wanted that particular name anyway, so guess what, this is the kind of shit he will face now & will continue to face in the future. He could have easily avoided all this by naming his company something else, but again, he choose not to. Apparently he thought he could handle it, so let the man handle it. That's what happens when you take a name that has so much anger, bitterness, negativity, & animosity associated with it.

Let's also keep in mind that J.D. not only ripped people off from the states but also people from abroad as well. I believe it was "Gordo" who once mentioned that J.D. had ripped off certain international customer(s) for something like 40-50k! Yeah, sure, Mark had absolutely nothing to do with that, but those are the kinds of problems Mark inherited when he choose to name his company Zenith. What do you think those international customers are gonna do when they find out Zenith is back up & running? Ya think they're gonna come knocking on Mark's door to congratulate him on his new business venture? Nope, they're gonna be asking the same fucking questions that we are now. Hopefully your boy has a much better answer for them than he does for us.



a415er4life said:


> Way before this website was even a thought.


If your boy can't take the heat then maybe he should get off the internet & continue selling his product underground like apparently he has been for the last couple of years. But Mark is a much smarter businessman than that; he knows that a business cannot survive on limiting your sales to San Jose or Northern-Cal alone. Mark understands that in order for his business to thrive he has to reach a broader audience, i.e. us "out-of-towners." And us out-of-towners have some very legitimate questions that we would like answered, and we will continue to ask these questions whether Mark, you, or the rest of your cheerleading squad like it or not.




a415er4life said:


> At the end of the day it's all about price,quality n able to deliver the product in a timely matter.


Of course he can deliver a product in a timely manner...for now...because he just started! lol
The real question is: what's gonna happen when he's got more orders than he can handle while still keeping a 40-50 hour work week for his employees. What's gonna happen then? Is he gonna fold under the pressure & cut & run with everyone's money just like Keith, J.D., & Envious Touch did before him? No one can answer that question just yet, only time will tell. However, two companies that over the years have established a solid reputation for handling the pressure, & handling it well with little or no complaints, has been Dayton and The Wire Wheel King.


----------



## sand1

En Sabah Nur said:


> Nobodies "hating." There is some very legitimate questions/concerns being raised here. But if asking relevant & important questions is "hating," then so be it. Your boy knew the job was dangerous when he took it. He said himself he knows of all the B.S. associated with the Zenith name. Yet, he decided he wanted that particular name anyway, so guess what, this is the kind of shit he will face now & will continue to face in the future. He could have easily avoided all this by naming his company something else, but again, he choose not to. Apparently he thought he could handle it, so let the man handle it. That's what happens when you take a name that has so much anger, bitterness, negativity, & animosity associated with it.
> 
> Let's also keep in mind that J.D. not only ripped people off from the states but also people from abroad as well. I believe it was "Gordo" who once mentioned that J.D. had ripped off certain international customer(s) for something like 40-50k! Yeah, sure, Mark had absolutely nothing to do with that, but those are the kinds of problems Mark inherited when he choose to name his company Zenith. What do you think those international customers are gonna do when they find out Zenith is back up & running? Ya think they're gonna come knocking on Mark's door to congratulate him on his new business venture? Nope, they're gonna be asking the same fucking questions that we are now. Hopefully your boy has a much better answer for them than he does for us.
> 
> 
> If your boy can't take the heat then maybe he should get off the internet & continue selling his product underground like apparently he has been for the last couple of years. But Mark is a much smarter businessman than that; he knows that a business cannot survive on limiting your sales to San Jose or Northern-Cal alone. Mark understands that in order for his business to thrive he has to reach a broader audience, i.e. us "out-of-towners." And us out-of-towners have some very legitimate questions that we would like answered, and we will continue to ask these questions whether Mark, you, or the rest of your cheerleading squad like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he can deliver a product in a timely manner...for now...because he just started! lol
> The real question is: what's gonna happen when he's got more orders than he can handle while still keeping a 40-50 hour work week for his employees. What's gonna happen then? Is he gonna fold under the pressure & cut & run with everyone's money just like Keith, J.D., & Envious Touch did before him? No one can answer that question just yet, only time will tell. However, two companies that over the years have established a solid reputation for handling the pressure, & handling it well with little or no complaints, has been Dayton and The Wire Wheel King.


:drama:more corn please!


----------



## kaos283

Your gonna need some beer to wash down all that corn. :drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Don't understand how people that got burned and are speaking out about it equals being a hater? There is always going to be a ? Next to the zenith name.


----------



## lone star

fuckin haters dawg. and those dam machinists!


----------



## 925rider

:drama:


----------



## nisra

lone star said:


> fuckin haters dawg. and those dam machinists!


 and engravers :angry:


----------



## Bird

My cross lace on my 61!! Gives it a total different look than what I had on there. Gotta order me another set for my next project coming out next year!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bird said:


> View attachment 658477
> 
> My cross lace on my 61!! Gives it a total different look than what I had on there. Gotta order me another set for my next project coming out next year!!


 Badass bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

Yes I knew what I was getting into. and I know that there are lots of concern people that were taken advantage of. But I and my crew did not have any part to do with that individual. All I can do is try our best and Provide Quality & Service for people to be able to buy Wire Wheels.Me and my "Crew" have been putting in 12 to 13 hour days just trying to get everything set up. before we make the announcement of what are wheels
are going to sell for.I must finish a few set of engraved customers wheels that I have waiting first. we will be announcing in a few weeks what are wheels will sell for complete. and at the same time we're also trying to build up inventory to be able to handle & deliver for customers.If you have any questions please contact us at 408 379-3137


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Very Nice... Loving them skinny spokes
Hope all is well mark and crew wish you guys the best!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Marty McFly

I will personally stomp the face of the next man who says something derogatory towards Dcheeze.


----------



## SJDEUCE

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Yes I knew what I was getting into. and I know that there are lots of concern people that were taken advantage of. But I and my crew did not have any part to do with that individual. All I can do is try our best and Provide Quality & Service for people to be able to buy Wire Wheels.Me and my "Crew" have been putting in 12 to 13 hour days just trying to get everything set up. before we make the announcement of what are wheels
> are going to sell for.I must finish a few set of engraved customers wheels that I have waiting first. we will be announcing in a few weeks what are wheels will sell for complete. and at the same time we're also trying to build up inventory to be able to handle & deliver for customers.If you have any questions please contact us at 408 379-3137


STEVES FROM EAST SIDE RIDERS?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Marty McFly said:


> I will personally stomp the face of the next man who says something derogatory towards Dcheeze.


:roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Sneak preview of what to expect. We look forward on serving the lowrider community. The original zenith wire wheel crew


Has to be the best looking k-off wheel on the market,best of luck cleaning up the zenith image since single handedly taking a beating @ the hands of JD.


----------



## sand1

:drama:more beer please


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

SJDEUCE said:


> STEVES FROM EAST SIDE RIDERS?


Yes Steves wheels One Customer from Chicago and Tony from Texas..


----------



## ABRAXASS

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Sneak preview of what to expect. We look forward on serving the lowrider community. The original zenith wire wheel crew


So let me get this straight, your gonna reproduce them 3 wing straight K/Os?


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Repro the locking KOs. The little details like that and the bands on the hub are what made JDs look so good.


----------



## Los Compadres

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Sneak preview of what to expect. We look forward on serving the lowrider community. The original zenith wire wheel crew



Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

ABRAXASS said:


> So let me get this straight, your gonna reproduce them 3 wing straight K/Os?


Yes sir... In the works do that right now we should have them in about 90 days Raw...Then out to get Chrome..


----------



## DaytonRyder

How much for a set of super swepts chrome??


----------



## FirmeJoe

Marty McFly said:


> I will personally stomp the face of the next man who says something derogatory towards Dcheeze.


Rich is a ****** :nicoderm:


----------



## nisra

FirmeJoe said:


> Rich is a ****** :nicoderm:


What his boyfriend said


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

DaytonRyder said:


> How much for a set of super swepts chrome??


Right now we are only selling are Knock-Offs with the purchase of a complete set of wheels.We will be selling complete sets of knock-Offs buy them self once our first shipment are done & in stock. Please check back with us in about 30 to 45 days.If you are just needing Knock-Offs.


----------



## ballin58

Thanks mark for quick response back on buying my set of wheels I had my concerns before buyin cause evrything said on here so I called wwk first since they been around longer for a set of 13 straight lace they told me three to four weeks so I called mark of wire wheel company he told me he could have them done Monday so I went to his shop to make sure he wasn't bullshitting he wasn't for those who felt leary like I did at first go check out there shop its legit and very professional . Thanks again mark


----------



## MR.59

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Right now we are only selling are Knock-Offs with the purchase of a complete set of wheels.We will be selling complete sets of knock-Offs buy them self once our first shipment are done & in stock. Please check back with us in about 30 to 45 days.If you are just needing Knock-Offs.


so you`ll have the 3 canted ears , and the super swepts?
got any idea on pricing per set?


----------



## DaytonRyder

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Right now we are only selling are Knock-Offs with the purchase of a complete set of wheels.We will be selling complete sets of knock-Offs buy them self once our first shipment are done & in stock. Please check back with us in about 30 to 45 days.If you are just needing Knock-Offs.


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

MR.59 said:


> so you`ll have the 3 canted ears , and the super swepts?
> got any idea on pricing per set?


PM SENT....


----------



## Hernan

Bird said:


> View attachment 658477
> 
> My cross lace on my 61!! Gives it a total different look than what I had on there. Gotta order me another set for my next project coming out next year!!





zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Sneak preview of what to expect. We look forward on serving the lowrider community. The original zenith wire wheel crew


YUPPPP LIKE THAT! 

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

ballin58 said:


> Thanks mark for quick response back on buying my set of wheels I had my concerns before buyin cause evrything said on here so I called wwk first since they been around longer for a set of 13 straight lace they told me three to four weeks so I called mark of wire wheel company he told me he could have them done Monday so I went to his shop to make
> sure he wasn't bullshitting he wasn't for
> those who felt leary like I did at first go check
> out there shop its legit and very professional
> . Thanks again mark


Ballin58 Thank You For your business! That 
58 convertible Impala sure Going to look good with
those all chrome 13's with those New"Premium 
Sportway 5:20


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

It took Mark about 9 months to make some wheels for me!

When he said it would take only about 6 to 8 weeks. 

When i got them, two of them, were damaged by FedEx. 

I gave the two wheels back in person to him in Mesa, AZ

he says he will have them ready for me by July 14, 2013 at no extra charge (he will replace the outer bands). 

I'll let all of you know if he comes through.


----------



## 713ridaz

:drama:


----------



## sand1

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It took Mark about 9 months to make some wheels for me!
> 
> When he said it would take only about 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> When i got them, two of them, were damaged by FedEx.
> 
> I gave the two wheels back in person to him in Mesa, AZ
> 
> he says he will have them ready for me by July 14, 2013 at no extra charge (he will replace the outer bands).
> 
> I'll let all of you know if he comes through.


:drama:


----------



## lone star

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It took Mark about 9 months to make some wheels for me!
> 
> When he said it would take only about 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> When i got them, two of them, were damaged by FedEx.
> 
> I gave the two wheels back in person to him in Mesa, AZ
> 
> he says he will have them ready for me by July 14, 2013 at no extra charge (he will replace the outer bands).
> 
> I'll let all of you know if he comes through.


quit hatin bro.


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> quit hatin bro.


LoL.....


----------



## Marty McFly

lone star said:


> quit hatin bro.


 fucking Kenny !:rimshot:


----------



## lone star

fuck all the haters


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

64Rag said:


> I'm sponsored by the orginal wire wheel company. Mark has taken care of me and my club members. He stands by his product. Remember if they weren't made in Campbell then their not the real deal. I have another set of engraved wheels coming this week, I will post picks as soon as they get here.


caan i have your old ones thx


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell.
> 
> Is Proud To Announce The Grand Opening Our New Wire Wheel Facility.
> 
> Our True Knock-Off Wire Wheels are Handcrafted In 72 Spoke Cross-Lace Or 72 Spoke Straight-Lace With Highley Polished Stainless Steel Spokes,Nipples &Triple Chrome Plated Hubs.
> 
> Most Styles Are Available in a Variety of Chrome Plated, Powder Coated and Hand Engraved Options.
> 
> We Are All Former Employees of James Craig from
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO OF CAMPBELL,CA.
> 
> For New Wheels Or Orders Please Call (408)-379-3137
> 
> Monday - Friday. 9am-5pm
> 
> Thanks Mark


Just picked up another order of nipples and our 13 & 14 inch spokes! We are buying and building our wheels with USA made spokes and nipples just like the original zenith wire wheels were made!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt good luck mark


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

alot of luck might be needed.


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt good luck mark


Thanks Smiley.....


----------



## 86 Limited

MAKIN MONEY said:


> alot of luck might be needed.


hatters. they gon hat breh


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

Cross Lace 72's Highly Ploished Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples!


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

On The Rack Ready To Go Out!







Plenty Of Hubs In Stock!





Stainless Spokes & Nipples Polished And Ready To Be Laced For Your Special Orders!








Call (408)-379-3137


----------



## 56CHEVY

Price on some 13x7 all chrome X-Lace with locking KO's with zenith multi color chips?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

56CHEVY said:


> Price on some 13x7 all chrome X-Lace with locking KO's with zenith multi color chips?


P.M SENT.....


----------



## 46'Areosedan

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 13x 7 Straight Lace 72's Going To Ballin58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You For The Business Zenith Wire Wheel Co.


Looks badass:thumbsup: Do you guys wrap the wheels up before putting them in the boxes to keep the wheels from getting scratched up during shipping or are the good to go the way they are?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

15x7 Standed 72 Straight Lace Engraved Two-Tone !

Going To Danny From New York City!






Thank You Danny Of NYC For Your Business!

Zenith Wire Wheel Co Of Campbell Ca.


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

46'Areosedan said:


> Looks badass:thumbsup: Do you guys wrap the wheels up before putting them in the boxes to keep the wheels from getting scratched up during shipping or are the good to go the way they are?


Yes we do wrap the wheels in plastic bags. And Double box them this were local pickup


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

13x7 $eries ll 4 Times Two-Tone Gold Engraved With 3 Way $wept Kos.











Went To Houston Texas


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 15x7 Standed 72 Straight Lace Engraved Two-Tone !
> 
> Going To Danny From New York City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Danny Of NYC For Your Business!
> 
> Zenith Wire Wheel Co Of Campbell Ca.


Nice wheels what was the turn around time on these wheels? Thats a lot of detail looks good


----------



## 86 az regal

Need a price and time for crosslace 13x7 all chrome


----------



## 64Rag

TTT


----------



## og ron c

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 13x7 $eries ll 4 Times Two-Tone Gold Engraved With 3 Way $wept Kos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went To Houston Texas


:fool2:


----------



## Hernan

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 15x7 Standed 72 Straight Lace Engraved Two-Tone !
> 
> Going To Danny From New York City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Danny Of NYC For Your Business!
> 
> Zenith Wire Wheel Co Of Campbell Ca.


You should have got better pictures of these wheels.


----------



## Bird

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Yes we do wrap the wheels in plastic bags. And Double box them this were local pickup


:thumbsup:Yep!!!


----------



## plague

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Cross Lace 72's Highly Ploished Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples!


Nice wheels, just noticed this topic so is there any difference from this wheel posted from the same wheel as the one from wwk? Or they the same wheel


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 13x7 $eries ll 4 Times Two-Tone Gold Engraved With 3 Way $wept Kos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went To Houston Texas


:wow:













:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## the deuce

whats is your turn around time?how much do u need up front?i know u said u were going to finish some wheels for previous costomers..when will u be taking orders?were u in odessa in a impala magizine booth last year?i think i talked to u


----------



## ray-13

TTT....


----------



## Marty McFly

How much are a set of all chromes 13x7 crosslaced with 2 wing spinner shipped to san diego


----------



## Hernan

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

nice:nicoderm:


----------



## the deuce

what up with the pics of wheels that are pending.would like to see those going out to east coast n texas


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

the deuce said:


> what up with the pics of wheels that are pending.would like to see those going out to east coast n texas


Working on them this weekend will post up pictures on Monday.....


----------



## 73loukat

Congrats Mark,any prices on different knockoffs sets?


----------



## 63 VERT

What's the big secret on the prices ?
Do you have to pm or will you post what's available?


----------



## 67chevy

hey bro how much 4 a set of wheels 14x7s and lookin 2 get the hubs and dish before assembly so I kud have my engraver fully engrave them thanks


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

63 VERT said:


> What's the big secret on the prices ?
> Do you have to pm or will you post what's available?


The cost for a New set of 13's are $1700.00 hundred complete with 2-Ear Locking Knock-Offs Adapters, Hammer & Chips.And 14's Are $1800.00 hundred complete


----------



## SouthSide76

? Do you sell knock offs ? I've asked wwk about 5 times and he's never responded to any post or pm's ,it's a simple ? I will never do business with him of refer anyone to him . That's bad business , I would rather roll stock wheels than buy shit from him


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Right now we are only selling are Knock-Offs with the purchase of a complete set of wheels.We will be selling complete sets of knock-Offs buy them self once our first shipment are done & in stock. Please check back with us in about 30 to 45 days.If you are just needing Knock-Offs.





SouthSide76 said:


> ? Do you sell knock offs ? I've asked wwk about 5 times and he's never responded to any post or pm's ,it's a simple ? I will never do business with him of refer anyone to him . That's bad business , I would rather roll stock wheels than buy shit from him


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76

Thanks a lot? that was simple , I'll check back in 30- 45 days


----------



## Impala builder

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Working on them this weekend will post up pictures on Monday.....


Pics on wheels?


----------



## 63 VERT

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> The cost for a New set of 13's are $1700.00 hundred complete with 2-Ear Locking Knock-Offs Adapters, Hammer & Chips.And 14's Are $1800.00 hundred complete



Series II ?


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

63 VERT said:


> Series II ?


No Series II Just making Series I Only....


----------



## johnnie65

U will be making series 2 again? Looking for series 2 201 adapters w/locks for my homie. 5x4.75 pattern


----------



## johnnie65

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> 13x7 $eries ll 4 Times Two-Tone Gold Engraved With 3 Way $wept Kos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went To Houston Texas



These are very niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Zenith Wire Wheel Co

johnnie65 said:


> U will be making series 2 again? Looking for series 2 201 adapters w/locks for my homie. 5x4.75 pattern


P.M SENT....


----------



## the deuce

WOW!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> No Series II Just making Series I Only....


:h5:


----------



## the deuce

was waiting on pics of wheels the guys east were waiting on.did they get there wheels?was planning on sending you a deposit but if no one is getting there wheels no need.just shop somewhere else.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

looks like nothing going on over here?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

This actually could not of been worded better!!! Ray Marchisset (RIP) who was great friends with Jim Craig(RIP) bought and took over the name approx. 20 years ago and added it to his Roadster Wire Wheel Inc, which became ROADSTER/ZENITH Wire Wheel Inc. Ray sold the company some 5 years ago before his death to COKER TIRES and litterly ZENITH actually belongs to Coker Tire. The name should RIP!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

COKER TIRES owns it!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

For the last almost 6 years, COKER TIRE has owned it, he bought ROADSTER WHEELS INC/ZENITH from Ray Marchisset(RIP) who was great friends with Jim Craig(RIP)


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Heres a good question for you; If you bought Daytons from him for 20 years; How now is he the original so called ZENITH. And by the way Im Rays daughter in law, JD took him for $$$ also, that's why he quit working with him and left JD on his own to sell all the merchandise he stole from everyone.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ getting interesting again.......


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^^ getting interesting again.......


very interesting


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSide76 said:


> ? Do you sell knock offs ? I've asked wwk about 5 times and he's never responded to any post or pm's ,it's a simple ? I will never do business with him of refer anyone to him . That's bad business , I would rather roll stock wheels than buy shit from him


:drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> This actually could not of been worded better!!! Ray Marchisset (RIP) who was great friends with Jim Craig(RIP) bought and took over the name approx. 20 years ago and added it to his Roadster Wire Wheel Inc, which became ROADSTER/ZENITH Wire Wheel Inc. Ray sold the company some 5 years ago before his death to COKER TIRES and litterly ZENITH actually belongs to Coker Tire. The name should RIP!!!!!!





Tami said:


> COKER TIRES owns it!!!





Tami said:


> For the last almost 6 years, COKER TIRE has owned it, he bought ROADSTER WHEELS INC/ZENITH from Ray Marchisset(RIP) who was great friends with Jim Craig(RIP)





Tami said:


> Heres a good question for you; If you bought Daytons from him for 20 years; How now is he the original so called ZENITH. And by the way Im Rays daughter in law, JD took him for $$$ also, that's why he quit working with him and left JD on his own to sell all the merchandise he stole from everyone.


:drama:


----------



## johnnie65

What's going on here?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

johnnie65 said:


> What's going on here?


looks like a jd move using a name that you don't have the rights to


----------



## DanielDucati

Mark, I need price quote for some 60 spokes Zeniths(Gold Nipples,Gold Hubs,Dark Brown Painted Spokes(No powdercoating Just Paint),Chrome Barrels and the 3 wing straight knock offs on the top of the rack (in the pic below)with "Campbell,Ca. Zenith Chips" Not ZOC Chips No Zenith Corp Chips either........Need the Back Of The Hubs Casted With "Zenith Wire Wheels" And Campell,Ca.....Also need the nipples facing the same way....Shipped To Phoenix,Az.....Thanx.....:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

What up patrick


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> Mark, I need price quote for some 60 spokes Zeniths(Gold Nipples,Gold Hubs,Dark Brown Painted Spokes(No powdercoating Just Paint),Chrome Barrels and the 3 wing straight knock offs on the top of the rack (in the pic below)with "Campbell,Ca. Zenith Chips" Not ZOC Chips No Zenith Corp Chips either........Need the Back Of The Hubs Casted With "Zenith Wire Wheels" And Campell,Ca.....Also need the nipples facing the same way........Thanx.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 60's are a death wish & thems there canted ears are gonna cost ya!!!


----------



## johnnie65

That's a nice wish list there bro.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

anyone actually bought wheels from these guys and received them ????


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> Heres a good question for you; If you bought Daytons from him for 20 years; How now is he the original so called ZENITH. And by the way Im Rays daughter in law, JD took him for $$$ also, that's why he quit working with him and left JD on his own to sell all the merchandise he stole from everyone.


:drama:


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> This actually could not of been worded better!!! Ray Marchisset (RIP) who was great friends with Jim Craig(RIP) bought and took over the name approx. 20 years ago and added it to his Roadster Wire Wheel Inc, which became ROADSTER/ZENITH Wire Wheel Inc. Ray sold the company some 5 years ago before his death to COKER TIRES and litterly ZENITH actually belongs to Coker Tire. The name should RIP!!!!!!


THEN WHO COME`S UP WHEN YOU GOOGLE "ZENITH WHEELS"?
:drama::drama:


----------



## MR.59

I`M WAITING FOR THE SUPER SWEPTS TO BE DONE




       













http://www.layitlow.com/California/Baldwin-Park/PO-Box-2076-Baldwin-Park-CA-91706-a21621734.aspx


PO Box 2076


​


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## DanielDucati

Thanks for getting back to me but im lookin for 60 spoke 13x7 triple golds......dont need 72 spokes,I have 72 spoke daytons for days...


----------



## green ice

MAKIN MONEY said:


> anyone actually bought wheels from these guys and received them ????


I bought wheels from Mark and received them within a week


----------



## KURSED1

DanielDucati said:


> Mark, I need price quote for some 60 spokes Zeniths(Gold Nipples,Gold Hubs,Dark Brown Painted Spokes(No powdercoating Just Paint),Chrome Barrels and the 3 wing straight knock offs on the top of the rack (in the pic below)with "Campbell,Ca. Zenith Chips" Not ZOC Chips No Zenith Corp Chips either........Need the Back Of The Hubs Casted With "Zenith Wire Wheels" And Campell,Ca.....Also need the nipples facing the same way....Shipped To Phoenix,Az.....Thanx.....:thumbsup:


CAN I GET A QUOTE FOR THESE EXCEPT I WANT THEM ALL CHROME, THANX


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Where's the pics of the wheels?:dunno:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

something seems afoot


----------



## plague

This name has been killed and keep getting worse each time its used, never met the og guy that started zenith but heard nothing but good things about him, but man people have killed it, no reply in here for a wile and don't even get me going what jd did, and for someone to use that name shows no respect for lowriding at all with all the guys that got ripped off, I asked about the wheels they answered but never would do business with them from reading a post about a guy who said they didn't go threw and he has a good reputation


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I want to say that Mark came through,

He finished/repaired the two wheels that were damaged and took them to the LA Show for me to pick up. 

The homie, Freaky Tales, picked up the wheels from him on my behalf and Freaky Tales will ship them to me on Monday. 

I'll post close up pics of the wheels once I get them so we can check if the nipples line up, the spokes are skinny and other signs of quality. 

Thanks AE


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## DanielDucati

745LI Best Offer Takes It!


----------



## the deuce

at least someone gave feed back on (mark degado).i guess he is doing a little something.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THIS IS A CROCK, and frankly pissing me off the more I think about it. You are not and NEVER will be the original !!! DONE DEAL and in my almost 30 years in the business I personally never heard of you until you stopped by our shop a few months back.


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## slo

Wtf 

Might as well be chinas.


----------



## runninlow

:drama:


----------



## carmar634

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 2 EAR KNCKOFFS SHIPED TO SAN DIEGO?


----------



## DanielDucati




----------



## the deuce

these posers aint doing a dam thing..JD /Mark..


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

the deuce said:


> these posers aint doing a dam thing..JD /Mark..


QFT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> QFT


 after your numerous text messages today, I am giving you the opportunity to apologize to the people you are misleading and for your game playing and lies to "ZEUS" I will save messages and forward upon request if you don't want to make things right with all.


----------



## SJRaider18

I thought corker owned the "zenith" name and were releasing them soon


----------



## martin1979mc

lone star said:


> why would u advertise wheels under a name that you dont own. zenith wire wheels, zenith wheel corporation. zenith wheel, zenith of california, zenith of campbell california. how many versions are there of the same shit. how many people machine parts how many engravers (those dam engravers and machinists) are there, etc etc. the name is burned. why not start a new line of wheels and let the product speak for itself instead of trying to let a name you dont own sell the wheels. holla


:thumbsup:


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> after your numerous text messages today, I am giving you the opportunity to apologize to the people you are misleading and for your game playing and lies to "ZEUS" I will save messages and forward upon request if you don't want to make things right with all.



How are you gonna come up on someone elses thread with your bullshit drama. Face it only rims your shipping out are your free ones... er i mean sponsored ones. Zeus Wire Wheels is done and over stop cluttering this forum with your nonsense. Anyone that buys from you guys deserves to get ripped off...


----------



## the deuce

i hear crickets.......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Up up and away


----------



## Lowrider19

LOL,I saw some nice cross-lace Zeus Wheels earlier in the thread. Somebody even said "Best wheels ever!" At least everyone knows where the canted 3-bar repops are coming from.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell.
> 
> Is Proud To Announce The Grand Opening Our New Wire Wheel Facility.
> 
> Our True Knock-Off Wire Wheels are Handcrafted In 72 Spoke Cross-Lace Or 72 Spoke Straight-Lace With Highley Polished Stainless Steel Spokes,Nipples &Triple Chrome Plated Hubs.
> 
> Most Styles Are Available in a Variety of Chrome Plated, Powder Coated and Hand Engraved Options.
> 
> We Are All Former Employees of James Craig from
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO OF CAMPBELL,CA.
> 
> For New Wheels Or Orders Please Call (408)-379-3137
> 
> Monday - Friday. 9am-5pm
> 
> Thanks Mark


 name changed


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Bump


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## a415er4life

I love the rims you guys are putting out, keep up the good work !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Lowrider19

Nice Zeus's being mounted.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice Zeus's being mounted.


I knew patty built them... SMDH


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice Zeus's being mounted.


how can you spot a zeus wheel when you've never seen one in real life?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice Zeus's being mounted.


I can say your 100% wrong ..... Those that know :nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice Zeus's being mounted.


 Pretty sure not Zeus, but the amazing thing about this video is and nobody's saying anything is the fact Mark clearly says he is wire wheel king. I only know 1 wire wheel king and his name is suppose to be Charlie.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fool2 said:


> how can you spot a zeus wheel when you've never seen one in real life?


LMAO

The man has skills!

He has never seen my wheels, yet he claims they're Chineus!

:ugh:


----------



## MR.59

D-Cheeze said:


> I can say your 100% wrong ..... Those that know :nicoderm:


NICE WHEELS!


----------



## Lowrider19

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Some Of The Employee's Are at Zenith!
> Javier & Frank Are With Mark Now!





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Thanks Mike we apreicate your honesty & business
> 
> Gary
> 
> That how a good company moves forward!
> 
> Honesty Is The Best Policy
> 
> We will try not to quote you a definate time but will promise to get you orders done in a timly manner and still keep the OG Zenith Of Cambell Ca. Quality!





sj_sharx4 said:


> I can verify for all you confused buyers not local to campbell. Javier (real name is jose) is an original employee of mr.craig when he was still alive and probably the best at lacing up a set of zeniths period. After Mr. Craig died he tried opening up his own wheel shop named superior wheels before wire wheel king made a comeback. He has an extensive collection of used og hubs spokes nipples ETC. so I payed him 1200 deposit to build me a set of wheels and he burned me. As much as I want a set of wheels that he assembled its not worth the risk. He also got my boy for a single 13x7 72 spoke all chrome that he was supposed to retrue and seal I dont know mark personally but he never done me wrong.
> 
> I feel 100x more comfortable with charlie holding my money for sure
> 
> THESE ARE FACTS NOT HATING ON ANYONE





Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Yes Steves wheels One Customer from Chicago and Tony from Texas..





ABRAXASS said:


> So let me get this straight, your gonna reproduce them 3 wing straight K/Os?





Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Yes sir... In the works do that right now we should have them in about 90 days Raw...Then out to get Chrome..





MR.59 said:


> so you`ll have the 3 canted ears , and the super swepts?
> got any idea on pricing per set?





Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> PM SENT....


 And what happened with Tony's wheels from Tx......oh he got a few sets of China fake locking knockoffs instead. Gary,why did you say "we" if you didn't work there?:roflmao:


----------



## fool2

D-Cheeze said:


> I can say your 100% wrong ..... Those that know :nicoderm:


a zeus distributor can't even spot his own wheels. probably because he's never seen a set in real life.


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> And what happened with Tony's wheels from Tx......oh he got a few sets of China fake locking knockoffs instead. Gary,why did you say "we" if you didn't work there?:roflmao:


have you ever shipped some china knockoffs?


----------



## HustlerSpank

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider19

fool2 said:


> have you ever shipped some china knockoffs?


All the time......but I don't call them Zenith's.


----------



## 62ssrag

I have a set of campbell crosslace core wheels if anyone interstead. Hit me up thru pm.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> I have a set of campbell crosslace core wheels if anyone interstead. Hit me up thru pm.


Niiiice. . . Ticket??


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> All the time......but I don't call them Zenith's.


i know, you call them zeus


----------



## DanielDucati

fool2 said:


> i know, you call them zeus


:drama:


----------



## gmo442

How much are straight lace 15x7 in gold 4x (all gold except rim)?

Are there even any USA wire wheels made in 15x7 gold plated anymore ?


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

13x7's priced shipped to 31768 all chrome


----------



## 805BOSS

Zenith Wire Wheel Co said:


> Here are a few sets available ready to go


Prices on wheels 13's plz


----------



## blvd_texas915




----------



## ShibbyShibby

x2 

That locking KO was bad ass!



LostInSanPedro said:


> Repro the locking KOs. The little details like that and the bands on the hub are what made JDs look so good.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Well I finally made it through all the pages. Interesting read to say the least. Man that dude ate a lot of popcorn


----------



## lilred

How do u know they are Zeus wheels cuz they sell me some but don't know what to look for


----------



## sunny.

Howmuch for 13 all chrome shipped to 14213


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Do you have 2 wing knock offs with the 5 screw Ellen wrench?


----------



## miguel62

How much for a set of adapatars for some 13x7 Zeniths?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Are they still selling rims?


----------

